# Mit Suse 8.1 über einen Router ins Internet



## DarkBart (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich wollte jetzte dachte ich schnell mal Linux installieren, hat auch alles gut geklappt. Nur stehe ich for dem Problem wie komme ich ins Internet?
Bei Windows musste ich nur eben im TCP/IP Protokoll:
IP-Adresse,
Subnetzmaske,
Standartgateway,
DNS Server
eintagen.
Aber bei linux find ich einfach nicht den DNS Server.
Hab schon 1 Stunde gegoogelt, aber es kam immer herraus: "Wie richte ich einen Linux Router ein". Das will ich nicht ich ins Internet. Hier auf dem hab ich auch nichts gefunden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß


----------



## JoelH (6. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

wie meinst dass jetzt?
Du hast einen Rechner und der soll via Router ins Internet? Und dass frisch installiert ? Da fragt der dich doch bei der Installation nach dem Gateway und eventuellen Routen, oder? Bin da RedHat gewohnt. Wie auch immer , dann zimmer dir eben eine Defautlroute zu Router selbst, einfach mal 
	
	
	



```
man route
```
 eingeben, dann sagt der dir schon was du einbasteln musst als Defaultroute.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. Januar 2004)

In deinem Falle da du ja SuSE benutzt kannst du das auch bequem über Yast  bzw. Yast2 machen: Netzwerkgeräte->Netzwerkkarte, dort kannst du dann IP-Adresse, Subnet, Gateway und DNS einstellen.

Gruß Homer


----------



## DarkBart (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Also wenn man das jetzt hier lesen kann. Dann muss ich es geschaft haben.
Wenn es geklapt hat: DANKE!

Gruß


----------



## JoelH (6. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

ist doch schön zu sehen dass es geht.


----------

